# UAE B/S Bucket Filling Up - Time to Pull the Plug?



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Each day, my B/S bucket keeps rising and filling up fast.

Just renewed my lease for another year, so looks like I may see it through for another 12 months...

After that I think I'll move into a serviced apartment with monthly rentals, and take it month by month...

Don't know how some of you have been able to cope being here for years...

I'm going insane ...:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

interested to know why you are going insane.. or from your other post listing the hard life over there is it merely venting?


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

How long have you been here?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Just over a year !


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Just over a year !


If you don't like it leave


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

each to his own i guess, I am looking to leave South Africa. And I can only thing of way more positives living in UAE than here at the moment.

Like i said, your reasons would be interesting to read. So come now share with the good folks here. It;s ok to vent now and again. lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, the UAE is not the easiest place to live in. There are many pros but also a few cons. It takes a HUGE amount of patience and open mindedness to deal with so many different nationalities and cultures on a daily basis.

For some, their life back home will be far more valuable with family members around, etc. For others, they would pay anything to get away from their family!

I've been here 15 years and my biggest issues are more to do with the fact that I'm a single mother and each time I try to get my son's visa renewed or my nanny's, I get asked why my husband isn't doing this. The lifestyle and privileges I enjoy here and the type of education that I am able to provide to my son here, is something I would never be able to afford back home. For that, I'm willing to tolerate the B/S that comes my way.

Sorry you're going through a rough patch Arabian Horse.  Hang in there! :hug:


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

again its all up to personal circumstances, and with technology these days you can be connected to family 24/7.

From what ive read and heard a 3-5year span in the UAE is the norm.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

30-40 year span for Indians LOL


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You do actually get used to it, however you do stereotype people - you don't want to but can't help it. eg, if he's wearing pointy shoes he's lying.

After 10 years in the region I gave up thinking "I've seen it all now", because every day/week that goes past you just shake your head more. 

Still it'll be endless stories around the barbie when you eventually return.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Skip_ZA said:


> interested to know why you are going insane.. or from your other post listing the hard life over there is it merely venting?


Dealing with agents, dealing with etisalat, dealing with power and gas authorities, dealing with idiot drivers, dealing with idiot employees, dealing with idiot bosses

parking, 

dealing with idiot expats.

and today - the mercury went up to bloody 30 all of a sudden from 22 y'day. 

c'mon, cant we have a gradual build up of heat?

I survived one summer already, how the hell am I going to live through another.

Thank God its Thursday.

I need a drink !!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you on your own here, or with family ?


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> 30-40 year span for Indians LOL



that sounds rough! lol

Thing is for a White South African in South Africa, you are:

1. not welcome here anymore
2. Discriminated against on your skin colour
3. pay TAX to maintain the other +40million non working ppl.
4. you are the minority
5. it's really unsafe here
6. the majority dont speak your language
7. your kids cant walk alone or play in parks
8. Government is corrupt as can be, and pulling this beautiful country into the drain
9. ...

this list is endless.

again each person has their own set of challenges to overcome. :juggle:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Skip_ZA said:


> that sounds rough! lol
> 
> Thing is for a White South African in South Africa, you are:
> 
> ...


So when you getting here then? I hear this a lot from other (white) South Africans, place has gone to the dogs in the last 20 or so years.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> So when you getting here then? I hear this a lot from other (white) South Africans, place has gone to the dogs in the last 20 or so years.


Jip it really has, and the corruption and wasteful expenditure of our Tax money is ridiculous. think it was in the Billions last year...and nothing to show for it. Our monopolized energy provider ESKOM is doing daily load shedding and we sit without any power for 2-4hours daily.

I pay about just over 25% Tax on my Gross salary and i don't receive anything from it, we still have private healthcare funds, petrol is taxed heavily, schools you pay for. We had a discussion around the office, and no one can list anything substantial that your Tax provides you other than giving it to our lazy and corrupt Government.

I have contacted a International Engineering firm there and awaiting a offer. Then im giving notice here and moving!! Will work in Dubai for 3 months then get my wife and son over there asap!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Skip_ZA said:


> that sounds rough! lol
> 
> Thing is for a White South African in South Africa, you are:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Are you sure that list does not refer to London?
Last time I was back in UK - I felt like an immigrant in my own country!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> I survived one summer already, how the hell am I going to live through another.


Gosh, one really sympathises with you, I mean all of four months during which it's a tad warm - at least you've got easy access to air-conditioning.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Are you sure that list does not refer to London?
> Last time I was back in UK - I felt like an immigrant in my own country!!
> Cheers
> Steve


Well in know london is a major international community. But atleast you get some sort of tax benefits, lol. And here in SA if you dont atleast kill 3 or more people in a gruesome manner you wont be in any newspaper.

Currently there is a shoot out in a Mall here, there is daily postings of attempted and successful hijackings at gun point. It like the freekn wild west over here.

Some people are keeping a pistol on them 24/7 coz you never know when you are next...

:boxing:


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Got 2 inches of snow over here at the moment with more falling. Cant wait to be in 30 degrees!!!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Gosh, one really sympathises with you, I mean all of four months during which it's a tad warm - at least you've got easy access to air-conditioning.


Thanks Mate

I was beginning to think it was just me, and no one else cared 

Its not 4 months though, its 8 months of blistering heat, starting in mid March and ending in October


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's amazing how we take things for granted in Dubai. I'd rather live with 50C heat than in fear of being carjacked!

Jonathanharland...don't complain about snow! I'd rather live in 50 inches of snow than 50C heat LOL

Bottomline, grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Skip_ZA said:


> .
> 
> Some people are keeping a pistol on them 24/7 coz you never know when you are next...
> 
> :boxing:


Don't you have a re-trial coming up Oscar ?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Thanks Mate
> 
> I was beginning to think it was just me, and no one else cared
> 
> Its not 4 months though, its 8 months of blistering heat, starting in mid March and ending in October


Sounds like your blood is still a bit thick, it'll thin out - probably over the course of the next five or so years 

It does get better - I lived in a shipping container in Iraq for a year with just a dinky window a/c - now that's what I call roughing it. As for the city life here - well it's leagues ahead of working out in the desert.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Don't you have a re-trial coming up Oscar ?


Skip can't be Oscar, his wife is still alive.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Skip can't be Oscar, his wife is still alive.


I thought "Skip" was perhaps Oscar on one leg


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> I thought "Skip" was perhaps Oscar on one leg


Nah, that's his brother Hop. You Aussies eh?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

arabianhorse said:


> Thanks Mate
> 
> I was beginning to think it was just me, and no one else cared
> 
> Its not 4 months though, its 8 months of blistering heat, starting in mid March and ending in October


Hi,
We reckon it's Ok until end of May most years - so worst months are June to mid October.
The benefits are just still outweighing the shortcomings - for now!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

arabianhorse said:


> Thanks Mate
> 
> I was beginning to think it was just me, and no one else cared
> 
> Its not 4 months though, its 8 months of blistering heat, starting in mid March and ending in October


Hahahahah, but shouldn't you be used to that kind of heat coming from OZ?


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

I am here now 27 years, and still loving it. I think that as long the basics are in order, like a stable job, good housing and a good salary, you then have all the tools in your own hands to make Dubai a happy home. That does not mean that it is perfect here; there are every day irritations, but we would have them also back home.

But I could not imagine living happily here if I had to deal with salary delays, job loss, housing issues and financial issues etc... I would leave Dubai very quickly ...


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Skip_ZA said:


> Hahahahah, but shouldn't you be used to that kind of heat coming from OZ?


Not 8 friggin months in a year. One or 2 at most.

But its really the combination of the blistering heat and the absolute B/S - a killer combination.
Enough to reduce any grown man to tears !!!


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Skip can't be Oscar, his wife is still alive.


That ouk just chucked his whole life away... o wait no he didnt the Judge was a idiot!

People in SA cant believe how he got off so easily. This highlights another major problem in SA is the conviction rate or murderers and rapists. 

Most white people wish they could bring back the death penalty as it is getting worse and worse here.. like i said you might as well wipe a whole family out than only one person, the chances of this police force proving beyond a doubt it was you is almost non existent.

My father is a lawyer and he has given up on any justice being done in this country, he is working with business contract law now.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

arabianhorse said:


> Not 8 friggin months in a year. One or 2 at most.
> 
> But its really the combination of the blistering heat and the absolute B/S - a killer combination.
> Enough to reduce any grown man to tears !!!


Can think you have things to b... and moan about coming from a First world Country...

For me in SA even with all the B/S and slow help in terms of paperwork etc Dubai looks like a desert OASIS filled with all the nice things... 

Look ive been putting SA down alot in this thread, there are definatley allot of positives, but in this case the negatives are chocking the positives to death for R10 and a coke. and R10 is like 3AED.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

So for 8 months a year, you cannot spend a lot of time outside during the middle of the day when you are normally at work ?

There's this thing called mornings and evenings and you will find you adjust.

Last year I was cycling in the evenings after dark, on the track in 45 Degrees F degrees heat and it didn't feel that bad as long as you keep drinking. in my first year I got heatstroke after 30 minutes in 30 degrees F - you adapt.

Sure there are irritations, but its just different types of irritation to usual.

My in-laws are here now, in their 80's and they are like wide eyed kids - they have already said they don't know how they will get on back at home as they think they live in a shanty town back in the UK.

Its undoubtedly harder here on your own though, unless you actively go out and do things.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> I felt like an immigrant in my own country!!


If it's yours to own then put a stop to it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its a good point.

When I first came here and was travelling back to the UK on business, you know you have that feeling that kinds of says' it will not be long on the flight before I am home' ?

It took 11 or 12 months before I stopped getting that feeling on UK bound flights and started getting them on Dubai based flights, despite my wife being in the UK. It was her who was not at home - she was somewhere else away from home.

This Christmas we went to the UK and after three days of the family, I said I wasn't coming to the UK for Christmas next year. I had previously been away from 'home' on Christmas Day maybe only four or five times before and this was going to be my last. Its also cheaper for me to fly the family out here lock stock and barrel compared with two UK return tickets from Dubai.

Anyway, off travelling to the UK next week and I will soon be back home in Dubai.

Home is where you make it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, I'm bordering on full-on JynxGirl mode (I'm even trying to wangle a move to Texas).

I can put up with a lot of things, but after 5 years, I'm at near breaking point with the driving, 50% of the time I get home shaking with rage after some f*ckwit has tried to kill me without thinking, then has tried to kill me on purpose because I "dared" toot my horn at him. I'm not capable of just going with the flow and making allowances for these creatures.

The place is just crawling with lowlifes who hold no value on human (or animal) life. This is not somewhere I want to bring up my child.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*They're calling it snow fatigue*

Snow fatigue - News - CBC Player

My home town just got 50 cm a couple days ago, and they're getting more tomorrow. :smow: I do NOT miss it.

Grass is DEFINITELY greener here! 



pamela0810 said:


> Jonathanharland...don't complain about snow! I'd rather live in 50 inches of snow than 50C heat LOL
> 
> Bottomline, grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I can put up with a lot of things, but after 5 years, I'm at near breaking point with the driving, 50% of the time I get home shaking with rage after some f*ckwit has tried to kill me without thinking, then has tried to kill me on purpose because I "dared" toot my horn at him. I'm not capable of just going with the flow and making allowances for these creatures.


You should spend some time on roads in Kuwait. After that, you consider the UAE as a very save place for driving......!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Kawasutra said:


> You should spend some time on roads in Kuwait. After that, you consider the UAE as a very save place for driving......!


To be fair, other than maybe Oman, *ALL *the GCC countries are worse than the UAE.

You've never had it so good Gavtec.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> So for 8 months a year, you cannot spend a lot of time outside during the middle of the day when you are normally at work ?
> 
> There's this thing called mornings and evenings and you will find you adjust.
> 
> ...


Agreed on everything. I guess it's also a matter of adapting to heat - I find only July and August really unbearable, and anyway there's so much A/C everywhere that one can virtually escape the heat 24/7.


----------

